# Ukrainian: Пограничье



## Justwantoknow

I'm confused... 
I don't understand and can't translate into English the following: "фольклорні взаємозв'язки українсько-польського етнокультурного пограниччя". What does the last word mean? May be descriptive translation should be used here?


----------



## Etcetera

Пограничье - an area where two nations, two cultures meet. My dictionary gives 'frontier area', but I'm not sure that's what you need, so let's wait for other suggestions.


----------



## Anatoli

It can be described as a "frontier region", the regions on both sides of Ukrainian-Polish border. Someone with a dictionary may give a better answer. Your profile says - Ukrainian/Russian, so it is what it seems to be - "_приграничье_" or just "_граница_". Ukrainian has some geographical descriptive words with no exact Russian equivalents,  e.g. "Львiвщина" (Ukr.) - "Львовская область" (Rus.) is not as colourful 

EDIT:

Anna has beaten me on the reply but I didn't see her post.


----------



## Justwantoknow

I translated it in the following way "folklore correlations between Ukrainian-Polish ethnocultural borders". I don't know why but it doesn't sound understandable.


----------



## Anatoli

Justwantoknow said:


> I translated it in the following way "folklore correlations between Ukrainian-Polish ethnocultural borders". I don't know why but it doesn't sound understandable.


It's correlations _of_ (not between) bordering regions.


----------



## Justwantoknow

Thank you I hope it sounds normal for a native speaker.


----------



## papillon

I am a bit uneasy about the word correlation in this context. It is what we get from the dictionary, but here it sounds a bit too mathematical...

I would go with something along the lines of _relationship_:

Folklore <inter> relationships at the Ukrainian-Polish...


----------



## Etcetera

I agree with Papillon. 'Relationship' sounds more appropriate.


----------



## cyanista

I'd suggest _correspondences_.

Correspondences in the folklore of the Polish-Ukrainian border areas.

I omitted "ethnocultural" as it seemed somehow redundant. But it comes in handy if you want something more... sophisticated, e.g.

Folkloric interrelations in the Polish-Ukrainian ethnocultural cross-border continuum.


----------

